# Musluim Background Problems 1 -- Beer



## Jake84 (Mar 29, 2014)

I am from a Islamic family, though I am not a muslium. Now that is that tricky part. My name (real name) is Islamic, unfortunately. And I am coming to Dubai after living for some years in Germany. 

No one in Germany asked me about why I am drinking beer? But the Sticky here says If I am Muslium I cannot Get Beer or Wine. 

Is it possible to get alcohol while being muslium?

Best 
Jake


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

Not Possible. Dont even try


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Jake84 said:


> I am from a Islamic family, though I am not a muslium. Now that is that tricky part. My name (real name) is Islamic, unfortunately. And I am coming to Dubai after living for some years in Germany.
> 
> No one in Germany asked me about why I am drinking beer? But the Sticky here says If I am Muslium I cannot Get Beer or Wine.
> 
> ...



He is jerking your chain, I don't think you can get an official license if you are a Muslim (I could be wrong) but if the number of Arabs I see in the bars and at Barracuda is any indication it must not be much of a problem or Christianity is on the rise in the Arab world.


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

Jake84 said:


> Is it possible to get alcohol while being muslium?


In the pubs/bars, yes, no problem whatsoever. In the airport duty free too. They don't ask for ID or liquor license.
I don't think you can get a liquor lic. if you are a muslim, but you don't need it most of the time.
However, don't do anything that might get you in trouble with the Law after drinking even just a little bit.

And don't tell publicly that you're not a muslim if you're coming from a muslim family.


----------



## Jake84 (Mar 29, 2014)

How about declaring being non-muslium? Which as a matter of fact I am.


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

mate
if i were you i would refrain from drinking alcohol altogether while you are here.
it is illegal for a muslim to buy let alone consume alcohol

you were born a muslim, and unless you have a legal document that states otherwise, if you are caught, you will be dealt with as a muslim caught in an illegal act

see of you can get a liquor license first, the legal way.


----------



## Jake84 (Mar 29, 2014)

Is there a difference between Dubai and Abu Dhabi? or both states has same dryness?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

You cannot get a liquor license if you are Muslim. When you complete the forms for your residency, declare another religion and see what happens with your application and take it from there.


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

Jake84 said:


> Is there a difference between Dubai and Abu Dhabi? or both states has same dryness?


look mate, are you a troll.
bottom line is as a muslim you cannot buy or consume alcohol in the uae.
so if you want to break the law, go right ahead


----------



## Jake84 (Mar 29, 2014)

Sorry sir but I am not a Muslium. Thats all.


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

Yeah,most guys are pretty much devout , after a night out at the bar, all the brothers go for the Fajr Prayer at the mosque closest to the bar.

1. No one cares
2. You cannot get a license , unless you are German and it shows you are non Muslim.

Now registering your religion depends on your birth certificate, I know an Arab Christian who was mistakenly registered as Muslim, he showed the court his birth certificate, and he was all set.

Needless to say, he was dragged to do it, to get the liqueur license to serve up his very devout Muslim friends...

I'm really starting to think this guy needs an intervention. Loool dude, chill, you'll be drunk and acting fool all the time, but please don't go to beaches or get into Taxis while drunk and with some girl, it is becoming Cliche.


----------



## Beamrider (May 18, 2012)

The matter is simple.
When you apply for your Residency Visa / Emirates ID, there is a field where you specify your Religion.

If you have it set as "Muslim", you cannot apply for an alcohol license.
If it is set to anything else, you can apply for an alcohol license.


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

Jake84 said:


> Sorry sir but I am not a Muslium. Thats all.


Yeah right. Read the last line of your original post. So what was your question again


----------



## Jake84 (Mar 29, 2014)

ArabianHorse

Yes you are right. My mistake. 
"Is it possible to get alcohol while being a muslium in family back ground and not being a muslium by choice"?

By choice I am not muslium. 

By choice I would prefer to choose religion which offers freedom to speak and act and does not enforce itself by law but let people choose.


----------



## mehranR (Jul 27, 2013)

Jake84 said:


> ArabianHorse Yes you are right. My mistake. "Is it possible to get alcohol while being a muslium in family back ground and not being a muslium by choice"? By choice I am not muslium. By choice I would prefer to choose religion which offers freedom to speak and act and does not enforce itself by law but let people choose.


Jake: my recommendation to you is not to discuss this in public forum. You could drink in pubs and bars no one will stop you to see if you are Muslim unless you start acting stupid in public or drive under influence.


----------



## emrah (Feb 22, 2014)

Sorry, I have to do it.

It's Muslim, bro 



Jake84 said:


> ArabianHorse
> 
> Yes you are right. My mistake.
> "Is it possible to get alcohol while being a *muslium* in family back ground and not being a *muslium* by choice"?
> ...


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

I am not sure how it works in Germany, but is there any document where you need to state your religion?

Guys, his name is Muslim, and if he goes asking for a license, they'll ask him, your name is Ahmad.

But as far as you could show a document from Germany showing you are not Muslim, they cannot but have to comply. The employee could ask how come your name is Islamic and you are not, you could simply answer my father choose it.


For those teasing this guy: Under Islam you cannot change your religion. If a Muslim denounces Islam, they need to be (Google it). 

In Euorpe, nothing can be done, in Arabic countries, they adopted the UN re****ions so they cannot do something. In countries falling under Sharia like Saudi,Iran,Sudan, and now parts of Iraq and Syria thanks to Obama, Google it....
Morsi of Egypt was pushing for that, and would not be surprised to see that in some locations in London too.


----------

